# The Characters and Quality Behind Hi-Tech Pharmaceuticals



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2017)

*The Characters and Quality Behind Hi-Tech Pharmaceuticals*

Published on Apr 5, 2017

Scott Welch, Publisher of Muscle Insider, gives us a behind-the-scenes, all-access pass to the company behind Hi-Tech pharmaceuticals. This raw, real, thorough interview with Hi-Tech?s CEO Jared Wheat and their director of quality control gives us insight into just how much of a goliath this company is in the industry. We delve into the past, present, and future of the company, in addition to the thought-process behind the acquisition of eight other companies. This video shows what one of the leaders in the supplement and manufacturing industries is doing to keep themselves on the cutting-edge; from quality control/GMP, to bi-/multi-layering powders and pills, to manufacturing oral IGF-1, there?s nothing Hi-Tech hasn?t already done or thought of. So tune in and pay attention; Hi-Tech is moving at a lightening pace - if you blink, you might miss their next move. 

https://youtu.be/QwXk5_OqX8Y


----------

